# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  نمایش n  جمله دنباله فیبوناتچی (n  را از ما بخواهد)

## mf_arian

نمایش n  جمله دنباله فیبوناتچی (n  را از ما بخواهد)
where is the problem?

package fibonatchi;

class Main{
    public static void Main(String[]args){
System.out.printf("Wich Fibonacci Number do you want?");
//System.out.scanf("%d", &inp);
int fib1 = 1;
int fib2 = 0;
int fib = 0;
switch(fib)
 {
 case 0:
 System.out.printf(" Sorry, no result for f(0)");
   break;
 case 1:
 System.out.printf(" Fib(1) = 0");
   break;
 case 2:
   System.out.printf(" Fib(1) = 0");
   System.out.printf(" Fib(2) = 1");
   break;
 default:
   System.out.printf(" Fib(1) = 0");
   System.out.printf("Fib(2) = 1");

   for (int i=1; i<= fib -2; ++i)
    {
    fib = fib1 + fib2;
    fib2 = fib1;
    fib1 = fib;
      System.out.printf("Fib(%d) = %d", i + 2, fib);
    }
 }
}
}

----------


## javanerd

کلاسی که تابع main توش تعریف شده حتما باید public باشه


pulic class Main


بقیه کد رو هم نخوندم.

----------


## javanerd

جاوا casesensitive هست. یعنی توی جاوا نمیشه به جای حروف بزرگ از حروف کوچک استفاده کرد. (و برعکس) با این حساب یک اشکال دیگه بزرگ دیگه هم توی کد شما وجود داره
public static void Main(String[]arg)
باید اینطوری نوشته بشه:
public static void main(String[]arg

----------


## javanerd

جاوا casesensitive هست. یعنی توی جاوا نمیشه به جای حروف بزرگ از حروف کوچک استفاده کرد. (و برعکس) با این حساب یک اشکال دیگه بزرگ دیگه هم توی کد شما وجود داره
public static void Main(String[]arg)
باید اینطوری نوشته بشه:
public static void main(String[]arg)

----------

